# diet 7-up for diabetes?



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Is diet 7-up ok for diabetes? I drink it now and then but my friend said it was worse than regular 7-up.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

your doctor will probably tell you that if you must drink soda, diet is best.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't waste a dollar and half on diet drinks because they all bad for you. The sugars that is used in them is dangerous. If it was me I wouldn't even drink a diet drink. I would just watch my sugar intake and drink more water or juices that does not have added sugar. I know it is hard to do but my friends husband has sugar and he is switching off diet drinks after I found out how bad Splenda is for a person and told them.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Like all diet drinks it contains poison. Real live honest to goodness poison. I would avoid ALL soda diet or not.


----------



## thorsgurl75 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think I may know what your friend means. The fact that artifical sweetner is a chemical aside, when you drink it your brain belives it is real sugar and it produces insulin .This then throws your bloods sugar off because there is no sugar there to bind with insulin.That inturn produces a strong craving for sugar as your body has insulin to use.And can cause a drop in bloodsugar. But most just end up consuming more to satisfy the need for sugar than if they would of had it in the first place.Make sence? I am a nurse at a local hospital and we had an inservice on this a few months back.Seems like your best bet is water or mineral water if you need som fizz.Off course this is assuming you are a type 2 diabetic.
Rachel:viking:


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

Jeff54321 is right on! Please.... do not drink any soda, diet or not. All contain chemicals that hurt your system.

The internet is full of articles to prove that soda is dangerous. Here is an excerpt from one such article, and the link to the original. But there are many more such references. Search on "dangers of drinking soda"

"Let's take a look at some of the major components of a can of soda:

* Phosphoric Acid: May interfere with the body's ability to use calcium, which can lead to osteoporosis or softening of the teeth and bones. Phosphoric acid also neutralizes the hydrochloric acid in your stomach, which can interfere with digestion, making it difficult to utilize nutrients. 

* Sugar: Soft drink manufacturers are the largest single user of refined sugar in the United States. It is a proven fact that sugar increases insulin levels, which can lead to high blood pressure, high cholesterol, heart disease, diabetes, weight gain, premature aging and many more negative side effects. Most sodas include over 100 percent of the RDA of sugar. 

* Aspartame: This chemical is used as a sugar substitute in diet soda. There are over 92 different health side effects associated with aspartame consumption including brain tumors, birth defects, diabetes, emotional disorders and epilepsy/seizures. Further, when aspartame is stored for long periods of time or kept in warm areas it changes to methanol, an alcohol that converts to formaldehyde and formic acid, which are known carcinogens. 

* Caffeine: Caffeinated drinks cause jitters, insomnia, high blood pressure, irregular heartbeat, elevated blood cholesterol levels, vitamin and mineral depletion, breast lumps, birth defects, and perhaps some forms of cancer.

* Tap Water: I recommend that everyone avoid drinking tap water because it can carry any number of chemicals including chlorine, trihalomethanes, lead, cadmium, and various organic pollutants. Tap water is the main ingredient in bottled soft drinks. 

* Soda is one of the main reasons, nutritionally speaking, why many people suffer health problems. Aside from the negative effects of the soda itself, drinking a lot of soda is likely to leave you with little appetite for vegetables, protein and other food that your body needs."

http://www.breathing.com/articles/soda-pop-dangers.htm


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

manfred said:


> Is diet 7-up ok for diabetes? I drink it now and then but my friend said it was worse than regular 7-up.



*IF* you have trouble with carb intolerance or diabetes then diet 7 up is better for you. Otherwise I would stick to regular soda, as it has fewer chemicals in it. 

It is not that the chemicals are bad for you, it is that nobody KNOWS if they are bad for you, and in what levels. They are still trying to figure that out. Tests are being run. I expect we will know in perhaps 20 years!

As a type 2 diabetic, I KNOW that the sugar is bad for me, and so I drink the artificailly sweetened kind which MIGHT be bad for me.


----------

